# انواع الارصفه البحريه ومراحل تنفيذها



## sasaegy (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتقدم لحضراتكم بموضوع عن انواع الارصفه البحريه وخطوات تنفيذ رصيف بحري من الكتل الخرسانيه . اتمني ان تنال رضاكم والله الموفق.


----------



## نهاركم طيب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عل الموضوع


----------



## صقرالخليج (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع لاهميته لان في ايجاد مساحات جديد للبناء والتوسع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع للمهندس Sasaegy*

السلام عليكم
نظرا لاهمية الموضوع الذي طرحة المهندس Sasaegy اعيد طرح الموضوع بشكل اخر ليلقى المزيد من التفاعل والمشاركة ونشكرة على هذا الموضوع ونتتظر منه المزيد في هذا المجال .
السلام عليكم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
اتقدم لحضراتكم ببعض المعلومات المتواضعه عن انواع الارصفه البحريه وطرق تنفيذها:
الارصفه البحريه:
هي نوع من المنشاءات البحريه تستخدم لتراكي السفن واللنشات عليها ويتم تنفيذها داخل المواني البحريه حيث سرعة الرياح وحاله البحر مناسبه لدخول وخروج السفن .

انواع الارصفه البحريه:
1- رصيف بحري من نوع الكتل الخرسانيه السابقة الصب .
2- رصيف بحري من نوع الستائر اللوحيه sp wall.
3- رصيف بحري من الخوازيق الخرسانيه وبلاطة مسلحة.
وسنتناول طريق التنفيذ لكل نوع.
رصيف الكتل الخرسانيه:
هو عبارة عن كتل من الخرسانه بابعاد معينه يتراوح وزنها من60-80 طن يتم رصها مداميك فوق بعضها اعلي فرشة من الدبش طبقا للعمق التصميمي للرصيف .







خطوات التنفيذ:
1- يتم توقيع مساحيا خندق الرصيف بعمل شمندورات بحريه لتحديد المنطقه وماتحتاجه من تكريك وتسويه.
2- يتم صب الكتل الخرسانيه بالعدد والشكل المطلوب طبقا للوحات التصميميه ويتم ترقيمها وتشوينها
كل النموذج علي حدة.
3- يتم القاء فرشة الدبش في خندق الرصيف باستخدام المعدات البحريه (لنش- صال- كباش) علي الا 
يتجاوز منسوبها المنسوب التصميمي لسطح الفرشه.
3- يتم تسوية السطح النهائي للفرشة بطبقة من السن عن طريق الغطاسين طبقا للمنسوب الصحيح.
4- يتم انزال المدماك الارضي ويتم التنزيل بالدرك البحري ويتم التوجيه عن طريق الاجهزة المساحيه
( توتال ستيشن- لاسلكي الخ ) مع تواجد الغطاسين المهرة لانزال الكتله في الموقع المحدد.
5- من الممكن انزال ركني الرصيف اولا حتي المدماك الاخير وذلك لتحديد مسار الرصيف ثم استكمال 
انزال الدعامات ( الدعامه هي مجموعه من الكتل تبدأ وتنتهي بفاصل ) فاصل الكتل من 2-3سم وفاصل الدعامه 5-7 سم.
6- بعد انزال الدعامه بالكامل يتم تحميلها (تجربة التحميل) باستخدام كتل الرصيف طبقا للحسابات وذلك 
لاحداث اجهادات علي الفرشه اكبر من الاجهادات التي سيتعرض لها الرصيف مستقبلا ويتم ترك الحمل لمده اسبوعين ويتم رصد الهبوط يوميا حتي الثبات وبعدها يتم رفع الاحمال .






تحميل دعامة الركن






المعدات المستخدمه اثناء التحميل






7- يتم ردم الكوم الخلفي من الدبش ثم استكمال الردم بالرمال النظيفه .

8-صب الهامه الخرسانيه وتركيب المستلزمات المطلوبه ( سلالم- مدافع رباط-حلقات للفنادر).






9-استكمال تركيب الخدمات للرصيف ( خطوط حريق- كهرباء- اعمدة اناره- الخ)
الشكل النهائي للرصيف 






ارجو مشاركة اراؤكم والله الموفق.​ 
المهندس Sasaegy


----------



## swa_uka (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا 
وكل عام أنتم بخير


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بك وننتظر المزيد.

مع تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس Sasaegy على هذه المواضيع القيمة وموافقته على اعادة نشر الموضوع بالمشاركة المباشرة ليسهل المشاركة والتعليق عليه ولاهمية الموضوع من وجهة نظري لقله المراجع الاجنبية وندرة المراجع العربيه بهذا الخصوص .
وكذلك اتمنى على المهندس استخدام اللغة العربية الهندسية بخصوص تسمية المواد وكتب المرادف لها باللغة الانجليزية ليسهل فهم المصطلحات لاكبر عدد من المهندس .
الموضوع للمهندس SASAEGY​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

قبل البدأ في النوع الثاني من الارصفه البحريه اود ان اضيف بعض النقاط يخصوص رصيف الكتل الخرسانيه :

-رصيف الكتل يفضل تنفيذه في الحالات الاتيه:

- في حاله قرب منطقة التنفيذ من مواد الانشاء ( دبش-رمل-سن-مخلفات محاجر)حيث ان تنفيذ هذا النوع يحتاج لكميات كبيرة من مواد البناء.
- في حالة صعوبة الاختراق لتربة الاساس بالدق او التفريغ (ستائر او خوازيق) يكون هذا النوع مناسب.
- التكلفه الماليه لهذا النوع اقل من الانواع الاخري.
- يمكن الاحلال لتربة الاساس في حاله عدم مقاومتها للاحمال مع عمل checkعلي circular sliding
- العمر الافتراضي اطول .
- لايحتاج الي صيانه مستمره اذا تم التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات الصحيحه.
ومن عيوبه:
- مدة التنفيذ اطول بالمقارنه للانواع الاخري.
- يحناج لعماله ماهره وخصوصا اعمال الغطس والتسويه.
- يحتاج لتجربة تحميل علي كل الدعامات لمنع الهبوط المنتظر مستقبلا.
- يتم التصميم والتنفيذ بدقه ومراجعة كافة معاملات الامان(bearingcapacity-sliding-overturning-settelment-circular sliding)

الرصيف البحري من الستائر اللوحيه s.p. wall:

- يتميز هذا النوع بسرعة تنفيذه اذا توافرت معدات التنفيذ (الصال البحري-الونش –الشاكووش- القاطرة البحريه-معدات اللحام).
- هذا النوع مناسب للتربه الضعيفه سهلة الاختراق.
- يعتمد هذا النوع في التصميم علي ان الستاره fixed endمع تواجد شداد علوي لتقليل العزوم وبالتالي القطاع المطلوب للستاره.
- هذا النوع تكلفته الماليه اعلي من النوع السابق.
- يحتاج لصيانه دوريه وعمل حماية كاثودية لحماية الحديد من الصدأ.
خطوات التنفيذ:

1-يتم تحديد طول الستاره وقطاعها من اللوحات التصميميه.
2- يتم عمل استكشاف الموقع الخاص بمسار الرصيف المقترح وازالة اي عوائق مرئيه في المياه بواسطة الغطاسين ( مخلفات سفن –ويرات صلب- كتل خرسانيه –احجار كبيرة الخ) والتي قد تعوق عملية الدق .
3- طبعا تم اخذ جسات في الموقع المقترح وتم تحديد الطبقة التي سترتكز عليها الستارة بعد الدق.
4-يتم تجهز الستائر ورشمها ودهانها ببويات مقاومه للصدأ وكذلك ببويات لمقاومة الحشف ووضع شحم داخل الدسره لتقليل الاحتكاك اثناء الدق .
5-تجهيز جباري مناسب لقطاع الستارة ويكفي لدق 7-10 ستائر .
6- يتم دق ستارة كدليل ويتم ضبطها بالاجهزة المساحيه (الرأسيه- الاتجاه ).
7-يتم تجهيز الجباري وضبطه وتركيب دسرة الستارة المطلوب دقها في دسرة الستاره الدليل.
8- يتم الدق بالتتابع باستخدام شاكوش خفيف(لطبقات التربه السهله) ثم شاكوش ثقيل للدق النهائي ويتم الدق حتي الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب.
ملحوظه: هناك شواكيش تعمل بالدق واخري تعمل بالاهتزاز طبقا لنوع التربه ومقاومتها .
9- قد تواجه اي ستارة اثناء الدق عرق صخري او طبقه يصعب اخترقها ولم تظهرها تقرير التربه وادي الدق المستمر الي احمرار حديد الستارة اوانبعاجه وراي استشاري المشروع انه لاضرر من وقف الدق وقطع الستارة للمنسوب المطلوب وإلا يتم رفع الستارة وتكسير طبقه الصخر او العائق المعترض للستارة باستخدام حفر دوار مثبت به الماظه تقطيع .
10- يتم تجهيز اماكن المرابط الخلفيه للشدادات (كتل خرسانيه- خوازيق )وتركيب الشدادات فيها.
والي حضراتكم شكل الستائر بعد الدق وتثبيت المرابط الخلفيه



 





11-- الردم الخلفي للمرابط بعد التثبيت وتجهيز الشدة لنجارة وحدادة الهامه​ 




​ 


 
12- تركيب المستلزمات للرصيف( مدافع رباط-سلالم- حلقات تركيب الفنادر-اماكن تركيب تتويجة الجرانيت الخ)








شكل الهامه بعد الصب.





ارجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله في ذلك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

مع تحيات المهندس Saseagy


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس Saseagy على هذه المواضيع القيمة ولدي عددة اسئلة :-
1- عند تنفيذ الارصفة Quay بطريقة Sheet pile ( الصفائح الفولاذية ) هل يتم عمل حماية مهبطية لها Cathod Protectiom أم لا ؟
2- نلاحظ ان لتنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من الارصفة البحرية ان عمق الغاطس ( عمق الماءعند الرصيف ) لا يتجاوز 10 م وبالتالي يكون مخصص للسفن ذان الحجم الصغير والمتوسط الحموله؟.
3- ورد في مشاركتك البند
5-تجهيز جباري مناسب لقطاع الستارة ويكفي لدق 7-10 ستائر .
6- يتم دق ستارة كدليل ويتم ضبطها بالاجهزة المساحيه (الرأسيه- الاتجاه ).
7-يتم تجهيز الجباري وضبطه وتركيب دسرة الستارة المطلوب دقها في دسرة الستاره الدليل
ماذي تعني " تجهيز جباري " هل تعني منصات العمل Working Platform ويتم وضع الشاكوش عليها ؟
وهل يتم عمل هذه الجباري على الماء ام على الارض؟
" دق ستارة كدليل " يرجى التوضيح اكثر ؟.
اتمنى ان تشرح النقاط 5 و 6 و 7 بتفصيل اكثر .
اوتاد التثبيت Anchor للبالات هل يتم دقها بعد اجراء الردم Backfilling ام قبل الردم ؟.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي ​


----------



## هادي العكاد (19 ديسمبر 2008)

اااالفـــــــــــ شكر


----------



## sasaegy (21 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> اشكر للمهندس Saseagy على هذه المواضيع القيمة ولدي عددة اسئلة :-
> ...


 
اشكر للمهندس رزق اهتمامه بالموضوع وارفق لحضراتكم النقاط التي طلب ايضاحها وارجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله للايضاح والي لقاء قريب ان شاء الله.

م/sasaegy


----------



## sasaegy (22 ديسمبر 2008)

sasaegy قال:


> اشكر للمهندس رزق اهتمامه بالموضوع وارفق لحضراتكم النقاط التي طلب ايضاحها وارجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله للايضاح والي لقاء قريب ان شاء الله.
> 
> م/sasaegy


 
استدراك :

ورد في الملف المرفق ان Uwاقل من Tوالصحيح ان Uwاكبر من T


----------



## sasaegy (20 فبراير 2009)

*المنزلق الميكانيكي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

استكمالا لموضوع الارصفه البحريه اقدم لحضراتكم منشأ بحري جديد يطلق عليه القزق او المنزلق الميكانيكي ارجو ان يفيد سيادتكم بالملف المرفق والله الموفق.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

*المنزلق الميكانيكي ( المهندس Sasaegy )*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس Sasaegy على هذه المشاركة القيمة والتي ستحتق التقدير والتقييم وهي ستكمالا لموضوع الارصفة البحرية On Shore Structures ونظرا لاهميتها ولسهولة المتابعة لها اعيد طرحها في المنتدى بشكل مباشر.​


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:





> استكمالا لموضوع الارصفه البحريه اقدم لحضراتكم منشأ بحري جديد يطلق عليه القزق او المنزلق الميكانيكي ارجو ان يفيد سيادتكم بالملف المرفق والله الموفق
> المهندس Sasaegy​



المنزلق او القزق الميكانيكي :​ 
- هو عبارة عن منشأ بحري يتم انشاؤه داخل المواني البحرية او النهريه .
- يستخدم في سحب السفن من المياه الي البرعن طريق ارتكاز بدن السفينه علي كراسي مماثله لشكل اورنيك البدن وهذه الكراسي الخشبيه ترتكز بدورها علي عربات من الحديد تشبه شاسيه عربات السكه الحديد والتي تتحرك بدورها علي قضبان من الحديد ويتم ضبط الكراسي باستخدام غطاسين مهره.
- يتم سحب العربات باستخدام وايرات من الصلب واوناش كهربيه ضخمه ذات سرعات بطيئه مثبته علي البر .
- بعد سحب السفينه الي البرو يتم عمل الصيانات اللازمة (عمل مراشمه للبدن لازالة الحشف والصدأ-تغيير الصاج المتهالك –كافة اعمال الصيانات اللازمه- كافة اعمال الدهانات اللازمه ).
- بعد انهاء اعمال الصيانات المطلوبه يتم انزال الوحدة البحريه مرة ثانيه الي المياه .
خطوات تنفيذ المنزلق الاتي:
- تحديد المسطح المائي الذي سيقام عليه المنشأ البحري.
- دق مسار ستائر معدنيه مغلق حول الموقع المقترح.
- عمل نظام مرتبط لسحب المياه باستخدام طلمبات غاطسه.
- تحديد محاور الخوازيق التي سيتم دقها وتجهيز اماكن الدق الدوار. 





-تجهيز شده piles cap من الخرسانه المسلحه والتي سترتكز عليها M.G ,X.G. .​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 







- تركيب الجوايط التي سيتم تثبيت القضبان عليها .




​





​ 
​​يتم رفع الستائر المعدنيه بعد انهاء كافة اعمال المنزلق.​

ارجو أن اكون قد وفقني الله لنقل فكرة تنفيذ هذا المنشأ .​ 
م. Saseagy​ 
وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات الرائعة للمهندس Saseagy​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

*اسس تصميم الموانئ*

السلام عليكم
نظرا لشفغي وحبي لهندسة الموانئ وللايام التي عملت بها في مجال المواني صيانة وتنفيذ فانني اتابع وابحث عن كل المواضيع بهذا الخصوص وذلك وللاسف الشديد لقلة المعلومات اثناء المرحلة الدراسية الجامعية فقليل جدا من الجامعات تدرس الهندسة البحرية هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية قلة الخبرات العملية لدى المهندسين العرب واحتكار هذا العلم والمعرفة على الشركات الاجنبية.
لذلك ساضع بين ايديكم اهم موضوعين استطعت الحصول عليهما من المنتديات.
وهذا هو الموضوع الاول اسس تصميم الموانئ
وحتى تكون الاستفادة اكبر ما يمكن اضع هذه المشاركة ضمن الموضوع الذى بدأ به المهندس SAESAGY في موضوع الموانئ ارفق لكم مشاركة للمهندسه بنت طرابلس وقد وضعت في احد اقسام هذا المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81342.html
ونظرا لاهميتها اعيد كتابتها فكل الشكر للمهندسه بنت طرابلس والى الكاتب الاصلي لهذا الموضوع

1.1 تعريف الميناء
الميناء أو المرفأ هو مكان يقع على حافة المحيطات، أو الأنهار، أو البحيرات، تذهب إليه السفن للشحن أو لتفريغ حمولاتها. والموانئ هي أيضاً المكان الذي ينتقل منه أو إليه المسافرون الراحلون عبر السفن. لغوياً تستخدم كلمة ميناء للإشارة إلى الموانئ البحرية أو الجوية (المطارات)، ولكنها في الغالب تشير إلى الموانئ البحرية، والتي تسمى "المرافئ". الموانئ الجوية أو المطارات هي مواقع مغادرة الطائرات أو قدومها.
2.1 أنواع الموانئ 
يمكن تصنيف الموانئ كموانئ طبيعية أو وظيفية ( functional ) أما الموانئ الطبيعية فيمكن أن تكون كما يلي:-
" موانئ طبيعية (( Natural Harbors
وتكون محمية من العواصف وأمواج البحرعن طريق أراض طبيعية وسلاسل جبلية أو بواسطة الجزر. والمدخل لمثل هذا النوع من الموانئ يتم تشكيله بحيث يسمح بالحركة ولكن مع ضمان السكون داخل الميناء.
" موانئ شبه طبيعية ((Semi natural Harbors
ويكون محاطاً من جوانبه باليابسة ولكنه يحتاج عمل صناعي لحماية المدخل فقط.
" موانئ صناعية (غير طبيعية) ( ( Artificial Harbors
ويتم حمايتها من العواصف والأمواج بواسطة كواسر الأمواج أو يتم إنشاؤها عن طريق الحفر.
" أما الموانئ الوظيفية فتصنف كالتالي:
" موانئ تجارية ( Commercial Harbors )
ويتوفر فيها خدمات الشحن والتفريغ لحمولات السفن، وتكون فيها الأرصفة والمراسي لأغراض التعامل مع الحمولات. وعادة ما تكون هذه الموانئ جزء من الموانئ الضخمة أو كجزء مستقل بذاته، ويمكن أن يكون هناك موانئ مختصة بنوع من التجارة، مثل ميناء النفط، ميناء الفحم، ميناء معادن... الخ. وهذه جميعاً أنواع متخصصة من الموانئ التجارية.
" موانئ عسكرية ( Military Harbors )
وتستخدم لرسو المراكب العسكرية أو كمستودع.
" موانئ اللجوء (( Harbors of Refuge
وتلجأ إليها السفن عند هبوب العواصف في البحر، يمكن أن تتواجد كجزء من ميناء تجاري ضخم، ويلزم لهذا النوع من الموانئ وصول سهل وآمن من البحر ومرافئ جيدة.
3.1 مسميات الميناء ( ( Port Terms
وهي مسميات تتعلق بطبيعة الميناء والهدف منها هو توحيد المصطلحات الفنية المتداولة.
" ميناء محيطي ( ( Ocean Port
من التسمية يتضح لنا أنه ميناء للسفن التي تبحر في المحيطات الكبيرة، ومثل هذا النوع من الموانئ يمكن أن يكون طبيعياً أو صناعياً في الخلجان أو على مصبات الأنهار أو على الشواطئ وتعتبر موانئ الأنهار والبحيرات موانئ تجارية محيطية.
" الموانئ الحرة ( Free Ports )
وهي عبارة عن مناطق منعزلة وآمنة للتعامل مع سفن الحمولات والشحن والتفريغ والتصنيع وذلك بدون تدخل قوانين البلاد، والهدف من ذلك هو حرية التجارة، وتقليل الوقت الضائع في المعاملات الرسمية.
وأحياناً فإن مثل هذه الموانئ تشكل جزء من أحد الموانئ الكبيرة بحيث يكون مستقلاً ومؤمناً، ومعفياً من قوانين البلاد المطبقة على البضائع الأجنبية.
" المحطات البحرية ( Marine Terminal )
وهو جزء من الميناء، يتواجد به الأرصفة لخدمات الحمولات والنقل والتخزين ويعتمد نوعه على نوع الحمولات، فهو إما محطة مسافرين، أو محطة بترول.
" مراسي أعلى البحار( ( Off-Shore Terminal ( Mooring)
ويتم إيجادها لعمل السفن في المياه العميقة، وذلك عن طريق إنشاء الجزر أو المراسي، ويتم ذلك عندما يتضح أنه من غير الاقتصادي إنشاء موانئ محمية ومجهزة. وفي هذه المراسي تنقل الحمولات عن طريق أنابيب الضخ أو أحزمة التوصيل، وحمولات أخرى يمكن نقلها عن طريق حاويات. ومن غير المعتاد أن تعمل السفينة أو تنتظر من غير تثبيت بالخطافات.
4.1 ملامح الميناء ( Harbor Features)
الهدف الرئيسي من الميناء هو توفير ملاذ آمن للسفن التي تبحث عن مأوى، أو التزويد بالوقود، أو التصليح أو نقل الحمولات والمسافرين.
ويتواجد في الميناء عناصر كثيرة مثل المدخل، الممر الملاحي، كاسر الأمواج والأرصفة، ومحطات للسفن، أحواض جافة ومغلقة، وتوافر مثل هذه العناصر يتبع الحاجة إليها.
" مدخل الميناء ( ( Harbor Entrance
مدخل الميناء هو أكثر أجزاء الميناء تعرضاً للأمواج، وبذلك فإن عمق المياه وعرض المدخل يجب أن يكون أكبر منه في الممر الملاحي المؤدي للميناء. ويعتمد عرض المدخل على كثافة المرور، عدد المداخل المساعدة الأخرى واحتياجات الحركة ودرجة الحماية المتوفرة للمر الملاحي. أما عرض المدخل فيجب أن يكون واسع بما فيه الكفاية لأغراض الحركة ولتجنب تيارات المد والجزر الخطيرة ولكن هذا الاتساع يجب أن لا يكون حتى يمنع ارتفاع الموج وتلاطمه داخل الميناء.
" قناة الاقتراب ( ( Approach Channel
بشكل مبدئي، فإن عمق المياه في جميع أرجاء الميناء أن يكون كافياً لأغراض حركة السفن في جميع أرجاء الميناء، فإن الممر الملاحي المؤدي للميناء يجب أن يكون بعرض كافٍ وأن يعمق وذلك لتوفير ممر آمن للسفن ما بين المدخل والأرصفة داخل الميناء.
إن المصطلح يعبر عن المسلك المحفور الذي تجوبه السفن من البحر الموصول إلى الحوض داخل الميناء. والجزء من الممر الملاحي الواقع في البحر والقريب من المدخل يسمى الممر الخارجي، أما الجزء من الممر الواقع بين المدخل وحوض الميناء فيسمى الممر الداخلي، ويتم حماية الممر الداخلي من العواصف والأمواج بواسطة حواجز طبيعية أو بواسطة كواسر الأمواج.
" حوض الاستدارة ( ( Turning Basin
وهو المساحة التي تحتاجها السفينة لعملية المناورة، وذلك عندما تدخل أو تغادر المرسى، وحجم حوض الاستدارة يعتمد على حجم السفن التي ترتاد الميناء، ومن المفضل أن يتم تصميم حوض الاستدارة بحيث يسمح للسفينة أن تستدير بشكل مستمر بدون تدخل مراكب المساعدة (Tugs )، أي يجب أن يكون الحوض واسعاً بحيث يسمح باستدارة حرة للسفن، حيث أنه من المعلوم أن السفن كالقاطرات لا يمكنها القيادة للخلف.
" الحوض المحمي ( ( Sheltered Basin
وهو ساحة المياه المحمية بكاسر الأمواج والساحل، ويتواجد في هذا الحوض عناصر الميناء الأخرى كمنطقة تثبيت السفن والمراسي.
" كواسر الأمواج ( ( Break waters
الهدف الرئيسي من كاسر الأمواج أو نظم كاسر الأمواج هو حماية ساحة الماء المغلقة من الأمواج والعواصف، فهي تساعد في جلب الهدوء داخل الميناء وبالتالي تحقيق الأمان للسفن داخله، وسهولة عملها. ويسمى البناء المتواصل في الجزء العلوي من كاسر الأمواج الرصيف ( Pier Head ).
" الأرصفة والمراسي ( ( Wharves and Quays
ويتم بناؤها بشكل مواز للشاطئ أو لكاسر الأمواج داخل الميناء، وهي تسمح برسو السفن على طول الرصيف بغرض مناولة الحمولات، ويتم إنشاؤها عن طريق الردم بالتربة أو مواد أخرى ولها رصيف واسع على السطح.
" محطات السفن والأرصفة الممتدة ( ( Jetties and Piers
وهي منشآت إما مفتوحة أو مغلقة، مزودة برصيف واسع أعلاها وذلك للسماح للسفن بالرسو على طولها. ويتم إنشاؤها بعيداً عن الشاطئ أو عمودية عليه وذلك لتقليل الترسبات الطميية وعمليات الحفر والسماح بالانسياب الحر لتيارات المد والجزر.
" أحواض التثبيت ( ( Locked Basins
وهي أحواض مغلقة، يمكن أن ترسو بها السفن، ويتم التحكم بمداخلها عن طريق بوابة خاصة. ومستوى المياه داخل هذه الأحواض لا يتأثر بالتغيرات التي تحدث لمستوى المياه خارجه.
" الأحواض الجافة ومزالق السفن ( ( Dry Docks and slipways
والغرض الرئيسي منها هو الصيانة وإنشاء وتصليح السفن، فالحوض المختص ببناء السفن يسمى حوض البناء، ويبقى جافاً لسهولة العمل. والحوض الجاف مزود ببوابة عند المدخل يتم إغلاقها عند دخول المركب داخل الحوض ومن ثم ضخ المياه خارجه لإبقائه جافاً.
" عناصر مساعدة ( Ancillaries )
وهي تشمل المراسي والخطاطيف والعوامات (buoys )، والأضواء والمخازن وأبراج الحماية من الحرائق وأية خدمات أخرى يمكن الاحتياج لها.
5.1 تحديد الموقع ( Site Location )
يجب أن تتم عملية المسح لتحديد وتعريف المواقع التي يتوافر فيها متطلبات وأنشطة الميناء، وعليه فإن تخطيط الميناء يجب أن يشتمل على مساحات للتوسع المستقبلي وكذلك وضع الأسس لمثل هذا التطور المستقبلي.
" المساحات المتاحة ( ( Existing Area
سعة المراسي الموجودة وكذلك مساحات الميناء لها أهمية كبيرة عند تخطيط الموانئ وقلة المساحات المتاحة تتسبب في مشكلة إنتاجية الميناء، ففي العديد من المحطات القديمة يتواجد مساحات خلف مقدمة المرسى تحتوي على العديد من الأكشاك والمباني، مما يسبب نقصاً في المساحات الفارغة اللازمة لتناول وتخزين الحاويات وكذلك وحدات كبيرة من الحمولات، ويمكننا في الموانئ القائمة زيادة الإنتاجية من خلال إعادة ترتيب المواقع في مساحة الميناء يمكن أن يزيد إنتاجية الميناء كما هو واضح في شكل (1.1)، فالشكل يوضح أحد الحلول الممكنة للمساحة المتوفرة في أحد أرصفة الحمولات العامة وقد تحولت إلى محطة حديثة.

شكل (1.1) : إعادة ترتيب مساحة الميناء المتوفرة
ولتقدير ناتج مساحة الميناء، فإن النقاط التالية يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار:
" المستوى الفني
" المستوى التشغيلي
" السعة التخزينية
" ملكية الأراضي
" إمكانية إعادة ترتيب مواقع الخدمات
ومن خلال زيادة مساحة الأراضي خلف المراسي، فإنه يمكن زيادة قدرة الميناء الاستيعابية، هذا يعني أن سعة الميناء في هذه الأيام أكثر اعتماداً على الإدارة الناجحة وتوفر المساحات منه على طول مقدمة المرسى نفسه.



" الأراضي الحيوية ( ( Potential Areas
من الصعب جداً العثور على أراضي مجاورة لأرض الميناء لغرض التوسع. ففي غالب الأحيان تكون الأرض المجاورة لأرض الميناء مزدحمة ومحكمة، وتعود لمنطقة تطوير المدينة، أي أن توسيع نشاطات الميناء الحالية مستحيل، ولذلك يجب دراسة تكاليف التوسع في النواحي القابلة للتطوير في الميناء ووضعها في المخطط الهيكلي للميناء.
عند تقييم مساحة حيوية جديدة في الميناء، فمن المناسب تقسيم هذه الأراضي خلف خط المرسى إلى أراضي تشغيل (تحميل وتنزيل وتوابعه) وأراضي للتخزين. وطول هذه الأراضي أو المرسى يعتمد على نوع السفينة والحمولات المتوقعة. وعادة لسفن الحاويات المتوسطة والسفن متعددة الأغراض 200 متر طولاً تكفي لمرسى واحد.
إن عملية وصول السفن للميناء عادة ما تكون صعبة، فعدد المراسي المطلوبة يعتمد على سعة المرسى الواحد. لذلك لحساب عدد المراسي المطلوب، يجب معرفة ما إذا كانت السفن تصل بشكل عشوائي أم أن هناك وقت ذروة معين، مثل التغيرات الفصلية في معدل الوصول.
ولحساب نسبة سعة المرسى: 
نسبة سعة المرسى متوسط الزمن الذي تمضيه السفينة في المرسى ( 1.1 ) 
عدد المراسي × متوسط الزمن بين تتابع وصول السفن
وكدليل إرشادي فإن سعة المرسى لغرض الحمولات العادية يجب أن تكون أقل مما هو معطى في الجدول التالي. ويعتمد ذلك على مسؤول الميناء الذي يتحكم في وصول السفن للمرسى. ويبدو أن المعاملات السعوية العالية للمرسى أنها جذابة لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة خدمات المرسى، ولكن في العادة فإننا نفترض نسبة متوسط زمن انتظار السفينة إلى متوسط زمن خدمة السفينة في المرسى ليس أكثر من 20.
عدد المراسي المعامل السعوي النسبي للمرسي
درجة التحكم بوصول السفينة للمرسي
معدومة متوسطة عالية
1 25 35 45
2 40 45 50
3 45 50 55
4 55 60 65
5 60 65 70
6 أو أكثر 65 70 75
جدول ( 1.1 ) : المعامل السعوي النسبي للمرسي.
زمن سعة الميناء يعتمد علي نوع المرسي و نوع وحجم السفينة و أدوات النقل و معدات التحميل و التنزيل و الأحوال البيئية ..... الخ . في هذه الأيام علي سبيـل المثال ، نجـد أن قدرة حامل الحاويات ( Crane Container ) يتغير من 10 - 50 حاوية ، بقدرة متوسطة 25 حاوية لكل ساعة . وفي حالة زيادة قدرة حامل الحاويات بحوالي 50 حاوية أو أكثر في الساعة ، فإن سعة المحطة ، أي أن الأرض المطلوبة ، سعة التخزين والنقل ... الخ ، يجب أن تزيد ضمناً ولذلك فإن المنفعة في تطوير الميناء يمكن أن تكون في حفظ وقت إنتظار السفن أو وقت الخدمة . أما السفن ذات التكلفة العالية تحتاج إلي مرلسي ذات كفاءة عالية لتقليل وقت الأنتظار ، لأن التحسينات التي تقلل وقت إنتظار السفن لدخول الميناء و وقت الرسو في المرسي ..الخ ، يمكن أن توفر علي ملاك السفن نفقات كبيرة علي التشغيل . مثل هذا التوفير ينعكس علي معدل شحن البضائع و علي عرض مساحة أرض التفريغ والتي تتغير من 15-50متر حيث يعتمد ذلك علي معدات التحميل و التفريغ وحاملات الحاويات .
" أبعاد المقاطع المختلفة من عرض أرض الطوارئ لمرسي مزود بناقل حاويات يجب أن تكون : 
" المسافة من خط المرسي إلي حامل الحاويات من جهة المياه يجب أن لا تقل عن 2.5 متر محتوياً علي ممر ناقل الحاويات ، أعمدة ربط السفن و المخازن و غيرها من خدمات السفن.
" المسافة بين قضيبي حامل الحاويات تختلف من 10 متر ( ناقل حمولات عامة ) إلي 35 متر (حامل حاويات ).
" مساحة المرور أو طول الطريق خلف حامل الحاويات تتغير من 5- 15 متر.
" الفناء أو المساحة خلف منطقة الطوارئ يمكن تقسيمها إلي فناء رئيسية و فناء ثانوية مزودة بخدمات دخول .
" الفناء الرئيسي أو منطقة التخزين هي المنطقة المحاذية تماما لمنطقة التشغيل و تستخدم أساسا للتخزين المؤقت و الفناء الثانوي يستخدم لتخزين الحاويات الفارغة و المعدات .. الخ.
و كقاعدة عامة فإن الأرض اللازمة لمحطة أغراض متعددة تترواح من 30000 - 100000 متر مربع لكل مرسي ولمحطة حاويات من 40000 - 200000 متر مربع لكل مرسي معتمد بذلك علي إنتاجية سفينة الحاويات . وتشمل هذه المساحات أراض للإدارة و الأكشاك و لطرق ...الخ .
و عند وجود تقدير دقيق للحمولات المتوقعة في المستقبل ، فإن مساحة التخزين يجب أن يضاف لها مساحة من 25 - 40 % كأراضي إحتياطية .
6.1 تقييم الموقع ( Site Evaluation )
مساحات الأراضي الضرورية لعملية تطوير الميناء يجب أن يتم استكشافها من أنها توافي متطلبات الميناء و احتياجات مختلف رواد الميناء و غالبا ما تكون العمليات الاستكشافية المفصلة غير ضرورية ، وللاسترشاد يمكن أخذ العوامل التالية بعين الاعتبار.
1.6.1 العوامل الطبيعية ( ( Natural Condition 
غالبا يكون من الصعوبة توضيح تأثير العوامل الطبيعية علي تخطيط الميناء لكثرتها و تنوع أثرها ، و لكن معظم المشاكل يمكن حلها عن طريق عمل دراسات علي النماذج الهايدروليكية ، و العوامل التالية يجب دراستها :
" عوامل جيولوجية ( ( Geological Condition 
" تكوين الطبقات الأرضية 
" عوامل طبغرافية و بحرية Topographic and Maritime Conditions :
" وصف الأراضي من الناحية الجغرافية.
" شكل قاع البحر ( Hydrographic )
" الأعماق في المناطق المختلفة و أثرها علي عمليات المناورة و الحركة .

" عوامل التربة Geotechnical Conditions ) )
" الاتزان و القدرة علي التحمل .
" اختيار نوع منشأ المرسي.
" اختيار موقع المراسي بناءا علي دراسات التربة.
" حالة قاع البحر.
" عوامل الحفر و التفجير لعمليات الكراءة Dredging
" الجس و متطلباته.
" تسجيلات منسوب المياه Water level recordings ) )
" تقلبات المد و الجزر.
" مرجع العمق Depth reference
" المياه 
" جودة المياه ( قيمة PH ، الملوحة... الخ ).
" درجة التلوث.
" الصفاء Visibility .
" خصائص التآكل ( تآكل مواد الإنشاء وخاصة الحديد و الخرسانة ) .
" الرياح Winds ) (
" قوة الرياح ، اتجاهاتها و أوقاتها.
" قوة الرياح الحرجة و أوقاتها.
" الأمواج ( Waves )
" ارتفاع الموج الذي تسببه الرياح، طول الموج ، أقصي ارتفاع للموج ، اتجاه الموج.
" الأمواج المنتفخة و الواسعة .
" الأمواج التي تسببها المراكب المارة .
" أحوال المناخ ( Climatic Conditions )
" حرارة الجو ( القصوي و الدنيا ).
" رطوبة الجو.
" حرارة المياه.
" التيار ( Current )
" القوة و الاتجاه و الوقت.
" التآكل ، الترسبات الطميية ، حالة قاع البحر.
" الثلوج Ice ) (
" ارتفاعها ، أوقاتها ، امتدادها .
" احتمال الاستعانة بكاسر ثلوج.
" ظروف الرؤية Visibility Conditions ) (
" الضباب و عدد الأيام التي يأتي فيها الضباب.
" الأحوال الطبغرافية.
" الحاجة إلي مساعدات للحركة ، أضواء ، رادارات ، راديو.
" تقييم الموارد الطبيعية Evaluation of natural resources ) (
" تأثير عمليات التطوير علي البيئة.
" نماذج الاختبار ( Model Testing ) 
" الاتزان، مقاييس الحماية و الخدمات .
" التآكل و الترسبات .
" المواد ( Materials )
" دراسة المواد المحلية المتوفرة.
" معدات المقاول المتاحة.
" طرق التوصيل ، توافرها و قدرتها علي العمل في المنشآت البحرية .
إن اختيار كيفية إنشاء المرسي وتخطيطه يجب أن يعتمد علي معرفة كافية للأحوال الطبيعية و ظروف التشغيل ، كما أن الدراسة السطحية لهذه العوامل ينتج عنها توابع اقتصادية سيئة .
2.6.1 العلاقة بالمجاورين ( Relation with neighbors )
يجب دراسة التالي لمعرفة تأثير الميناء علي الجوار.
" الخصائص المتوفرة Existing Properties ) (
تسجيل ملكية الأراضي اللازمة لإنشاء الميناء ، المعدات التي ستتأثر بعمليات تطوير الميناء ، خطوط الكهرباء والطاقة في المنطقة ، أنظمة توزيع المياه و الصرف الصحي .. الخ .
" النقل المحلي Load Traffic ) (
" عن طريق البر.
" عن طريق البحر ( حجم السفن ، تتابع وصولها ).
" العوائق و التأخيرات التي يسببها المرور المجاور ( من الموانئ المجاورة) .
" أراضي التثبيت التي يحتاجها الجوار ( للرسو السفن أو انتظارها خارج الميناء المجاور ) .
" مساحات المناورة التي يحتاجها المجاورين .
" زوارق السحب المستخدمة من قبل المجاورين .
" الحمولات Cargo ))
" كميات البضائع الموجودة و المستقبلية التي يجب نقلها إلي أماكن مجاورة عن طريق البر أو البحر .
" المرور البحري البعيد عن الشاطئ Off- shore traffic ) (
" حجم مرور السفن خارج منطقة التطوير ، حجم السفن وتتابعها .
" المرور المستقبلي Future traffic ) )
" التنبؤ بمواصلات البر والبحر في المنطقة .
" تتابع وصول المراكب إلي المراسي المجاورة و حركة المراكب في البحر .
" التلف و الضرائب 
" الخراب والعوائد علي الجيران نتيجة تطويراتهم الخاصة و مرورهم .
" الخراب والضرائب المسببة بواسطة عامل تطويري ثالث ( الأمواج ، الضجة التي يحدثها زيادة المرور ) .
" حالة المرور .
" احتمالات التوسع Possibilities of Expansion ) (
" إمكانية حيازة المناطق البحرية التايعة للجوار .
" تكلفة إستثمار الأراضي .
7.1 تخطيط الموقع ( Layout plane )
بالإعتماد علي تسجيلات المستخدمين و إحتياجاتهم ، الموقع .. الخ ، فإن مخطط الميناء يمكن تجهيزه لخدمة مختلف النشاطات في المنطقة . مثل هذا المخطط بالإضافة إلي إحتوائها علي التفاصيل الفنية فإنه يجب أن يحتوي علي حلول لقضايا سياسية ( موقع الميناء إستراجياً ، قربه من الحدود ،.. الخ ) .
8.1 مخطط العمل ( Work Schedule )
التخطيط الكامل للميناء يجب أن يحتوي علي برنامج للتطوير المرحلي للميناء ، أولا يجب تسجيل الوقت الذي تكون فيه أجزاء الميناء المختلفة جاهزة لمستخدميها ، فبرنامج العمل هذا سيوضح متي تبدأ الأعمال الإنشائية علي مدي السنين القادمة .
9.1 القنوات - الممرات المائية ( Channels - waterways )
من خلال نظرة عامة فإن القنوات و الممرات المائية يمكن تقسيها إلي المجموعات التالية :
" مجموعة A : ممرات مرور رئيسية شريانية و التي تكون بها الحركة آمنة ليلا و نهارا و عمق المياه مضمون .
" مجموعة B : مثل مجموعة A و لكن مساعدة النقل تكون نهارا.
" مجموعة C : ممرات مهمة و التي يمكن أن يكون بها مساعدة للحركة و أعماق المياه يتم فحصها عن طريق الفحص المعتاد و لكنه ليس مكفولا .
" مجموعة D : الخطوط المحلية ليس بها أي مساعدة للحركة و تكون خلال الأعماق المعروفة.
" القنوات أو الممرات المائية يمكن تقسيمها أيضا إلي غير محكمة و شبه محكمة و محكمة تماما .
" القنوات الغير محكمة :هي القنوات أو الممرات المائية في المياه الضحلة ذات عرض علي الأقل 10-15 مرة طول الجسر لأكبر سفينة تجوب القناة و لكن بدون أية تعميقات .
" القنوات شبه المحكمة : هي قنوات معمقة في المياه الضحلة كما في الشكل (2.1) .
" القنوات المحكمة تماما : هي القنوات التي يكون منها كامل القناة محفور كما في الشكل (2.1) .

شكل (2.1) : قنوات محكمة كليا و جزئيا .
1.9.1 عمق الممر الملاحي Channel depth ) )
عادة يكون مدخل الميناء هو الأكثر تعرضا للأمواج من داخل الميناء, وكذلك لتأثير الشفط والحركات العمودية للسفينة , وبسبب ذلك فان العمق المطلوب عند مدخل الميناء يكون أكبر منه داخل الميناء ولإيجاد عمق القناة فان العوامل التالية يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار:
" حجم وشكل هيكل السفينة.
" سرعة السفينة .
" سرعة التيار في القناة.
" المساحة العرضية وعرض القناة في جزءها السفلي.
" هل القناة مقيدة أو شبه مقيدة أو حرة.
" عدد الحارات في القناة.
" تأثير الرياح والموج
" الملوحة ومواد القاع.
" ويمكن أن يكون أقل عمق تصميمي بحيث يزيد عن غاطس السفينة في مياه الصيف المالحة بمقدار 1.5-2.5 متر, والحساب التفصيلي للعمق المطلوب يعتمد علي تأثير العوامل التالية مجتمعة:
" غاطس السفينة محملة.
" تأثير المد والجزر.
" التغير في مستوي المياه نتيجة تغير تدفق النهر/ البحر وقلة الملوحة.
" مقدار ما تغوصه السفينة نتيجة لانخفاض سطح المياه حولها أثناء حركتها (squat)
" حركة السفينة العمودية نتيجة الموج.
" أقصي غاطس لأكبر سفينة تعبر الممر الملاحي.
" عدم ثبات غاطس السفينة بكامل طولها.
" عوامل وضعية تتعلق بسهولة حركة السفينة ، وكفاءة تشغيل محركاتها.
" عامل تجريبي.
" العوامل التي تؤثر علي عمق القناة الملاحية
مجال المد والجزر (Tide Range)
يعرف مجال المد بأنه الفرق بين منسوب سطح البحر في حالتي جزر ومد متتالين. وارتفاع المياه في حالة المد وانخفاضها في حالة الجزر غير ثابت وإنما يتغير علي مدار الشهر القمري ( وكذلك علي مدار السنة بالنسبة لحدوث المد الاستوائي) وعلي ذلك يصبح مدي المد غير ثابت . واعتبار مدي المد ضروري جدا عند حساب عمق الممرات الملاحية.
اختلاف الكثافة (Density Change) 
وفيه يتضح تأثير الكثافة حيث أنها تؤثر في حساب غاطس السفينة والزيادة المسموح بها عموما من 2 إلي 3 % من غاطس المياه الملحة وذلك للمياه العذبة وهذا يعتمد علي كثافة الماء.



اختلاف غاطس السفينة علي كامل طولها Trim ) )
والمقصود به هو أن غاطس السفينة ليس ثابتا بكامل طولها، فقد يزيد هذا الغاطس عند المقدمة للسفينة أو عند المؤخرة وهذا يعتمد بشكل كبير علي السرعة التي تسير بها السفينة وعلي توزيع حمولتها, ولكن لا توجد وسيلة يتم بواسطتها حساب مقدار الزيادة في الغاطس.
المعامل التجريبي (Empirical Factor) 
إن المعامل التجريبي يتعلق بسهولة حركة السفينة, وكفاءة تشغيل محركاتها بالإضافة إلي معامل أمان وعادة يضاف إلي العمق حوالي 0.5 متر إلي 1.5 متر (نتيجة تـأثير العوامل السابقة ) ونأخذ القيمة الأقل وذلك عندما تكون السرعة منخفضة، ونأخذ القيمة الأعلى عندما تكون السرعة مرتفعة والقاع صخريا.
إن الغرض من المعامل التجريبي هو تقليل احتمال اصطدام رفاصات ومراوح السفينة بالأجسام الصلبة في القاع . وكذلك في الممرات المعرضة للاطماء من الأفضل أن يضاف إلي العمق 1.5 متر أو أكثر وذلك حتى تتيح الفرصة صيانة الممر الملاحي وبذلك عند حسابنا العمق الكلي للمر, ويكون ذلك مساويا لمقدار غاطس السفينة ومضاف عليه القيم المقدرة سابقا للعوامل الوضعية.
10.1 حوض الميناء (Harbor Basin)
" المدخل
مدخل الميناء يجب وضعه علي جانب الميناء. وإذا تحتم وضعه في مهب الريح في نهاية الميناء، فان تداخل بين كواسر الأمواج يجب أن يكون موجودا بحيث تستطيع السفينة عبور المدخل المحكم وتكون حرة الاستدارة بوجود الرياح وقبل أن تضرب جانب السفينة بالأمواج . حيث أنه بسبب تداخل كواسر الأمواج فانه داخل الميناء سوف يكون محميا من الأمواج . لكي تقلل ارتفاع الموج داخل الميناء ومنع حدوث تيارات قوية فان المدخل يجب عدم توسيعه عن الضروري للمناورة الآمنة. عرض المدخل المقاس عند العمق التصميمي ، يعتمد علي درجة الحماية من الموج المطلوبة داخل الميناء ومتطلبات الحركة نتيجة حجم السفينة وكثافة المرور وعمق المياه وسرعة التيار في حالة المد والجزر. بشكل عام فان عرض مدخل الميناء يجب أن يكون ما بين 0.7-1.0 مرة طول السفينة التصميمية كما أن أقصي سرعة للتيار خلال مدخل الميناء يجب إلا تزيد عن 1.5 م/ث أو 3 عقدات تقريبا , وإذا كان ذلك ممكنا , ولكن إذا زادت سرعة التيار عن ذلك فان مقطع القناة العرضي يجب إعادة ضبطته.
" مسافة التوقف (Stooping Distance)
مسافة التوقف للسفينة تعتمد علي سرعة السفينة وهيكل السفينة .مسافة التوقف التالية يمكن اعتبارها كدليل إرشادي يمكن فرضه بحيث يكون كافيا لإيقاف السفينة بشكل كامل . فالسفن في حالة الاتزان تكوم مسافة التوقف 3- 5 مرات طول السفينة وللسفن المحملة تكون المسافة 7-8 مرات, أما في الموانئ التي يكون فيها المدخل معرضا لتغيرات الطقس فان مسافة التوقف يجب تقديرها من بداية المنطقة المحمية إلي مركز حوض الاستدارة. 
" عمق الحوض (Depth of Basin)
عمق حوض الميناء أسفل المستوي المتوسط للماء يجب حسابه بالاعتماد علي الظروف وعوامل الملوحة. أقل عمق للمياه داخل حوض الميناء يجب ألا يكون أقل من غاطس المركب المحمل بالإضافة إلي فراغ 0.6 - 0.75 متر تحت هيكل السفينة، وللسفن كبيرة الحجم وقاع الميناء صلب، فان الفراغ يجب زيادته حتى 1 متر. أما الشفط عند السرعات المنخفضة لا يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في الحوض.
" منطقة الاستدارة(Turing Area) 
منطقة الاستدارة أو الحوض يجب أن يكون في مركز الميناء، أما مساحة منطقة الاستدارة فتكون متعلقة بقدرة السفينة علي المناورة وعلي طولها، وتعتمد أيضا علي الزمن اللازم للمناورة الدائرية للسفينة. ويجب حماية المنطقة من الأمواج والرياح القوية. علما بأن السفن في حالة الاتزان تقل قدرتها علي الاستدارة ، وبشكل عام تقريبا فإن أقل قطر في حالة السفينة التي تستدير رأسا بدون مساعدة الأمامي أو زوارق السحب يجب أن يكون تقريبا 4 مرات طول السفينة. وفي حالة وجود قارب مساعدة فان قطر الدوران ممكن أن يكون 2 مرة طول السفينة وتحت ظروف ممتازة فان قطر الدوران يمكن تقليله إلي 3- 1.6 مرة طول السفينة كحد أدني وعندما تستدير السفينة بالالتفاف حول الدلفين أو الرصيف وعادة يتم ذلك عن طريق زورق السحب وخلال ظروف هادئة، فان قطر الاستدارة يجب أن يكون علي الأقل 1.2 مرة طول السفينة.
" منطقة الرسو Berthing ) )
حجم منطقة الرسو و المرسى يعتمد على حجم أكبر سفينة و عدد السفن التي تجوب الميناء.
فتخطيط المرسى يمكن أن يتأثر بعدة عوامل مثل حجم حوض الميناء للمناورة و الوصول و المغادرة الأمنية الآمنة للسفينة من و إلى المرسى و هل السفينة مزودة بدفة أمامية أو دفع أمامي و توافر زوارق السحب و اتجاه و قوة الرياح و الأمواج و التيارات.
" منطقة التثبيت ( Anchorage Areas)
هي المنطقة التي تنتظر فيها السفن دورها في المرسى في حالة ظروف مناخية مناسبة و أحيانا فان أماكن خاصة للتثبيت توفر للسفن التي تحمل حمولات خطيرة مثل المتفجرات،أما حجم مساحة المياه اللازمة للتثبيت فيختلف أساسا بالاعتماد على عدد و نوع و حجم السفن التي تحتاج للحماية و نوع نظام التثبيت. اختيار نوع نظام التثبيت يعتمد على حجم السفينة و درجة التعرض للجو و درجة المقاومة و التحميل و نوعية مواد قاع البحر ( مكان الخطاطيف). و كدليل استرشادي فان الميناء يجب أن توفر منطقة تثبيت للسفن الصغيرة في حال انتظارها لكي ترسو أو لحمايتها من الطقس السيئ ، بينما للسفن الكبيرة يمكن أن تحتاج لخطاطيف أو ارتياد البحر في حالة الطقس السيئ ، كما و يجب وضع منطقة التثبيت في منطقة محمية طبيعيا أو محمية بكواسر الأمواج و عادة تكون بالقرب من منطقة الميناء الرئيسية و لكن بعيدا عن خط سير المرور إلى الميناء.
عمق المياه في منطقة التثبيت يفضل أن لا تزيد عن 60 متر بسبب طول سلسلة التثبيت الموجودة في السفينة، و القاع يجب أن لا يكون صلب جدا و إلا فان الخطاف سينجر على طول القاع و لا ينغرز في القاع ، علما بأن السفينة يمكن أن تثبت نفسها عن طريق خطاطيفها الذاتية أو عوامة أو مجموعة من العوامات أو عن طريق الجمع بين خطاطيفها و العوامات.
11.1 الظروف التشغيلية ( Operational conditions )
" المد والجزر Tide ) )
يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار منسوب المياه المرتفع والمنخفض، وكذلك التغيرات في الضغط الجوي، وتأثيرات الرياح القوية سواء قريبة من الشاطئ أو بعيدة عنه.



" العمق Depth ))
عمق المياه في المجرى الملاحي وحوض الميناء وأمام وعلى طول المرسى يجب أن يكون كافيا لعملية مناورة آمنة. مع ملاحظة أن عمق المياه يعتمد على الغاطس في حالة الحمل الأقصى للسفينة التصميمية، حيث أن يعتمد على:
" الغاطس في حالة الحمل الأقصى للسفينة. 
" تغيرات المد والجزر.
" حركة السفينة نتيجة الأمواج. 
" ميلان السفينة نتيجة الأحمال.
" الشفط أسفل السفينة نتيجة سرعة المياه. 
" الضغط الجوي.
" التغير الحراري العالمي. 
" خصائص القاع.
" التيار ( Current )
مقدار واتجاه تيارات المد والجزر والتيارات المتولدة نتيجة الرياح يجب تقييمها لتوقع تأثيرها على عمليات الرسو ومغادرة المرسى، لذلك يجب وضع واجهة المرسى في اتجاه موازي قدر الامكان للتيار الغالب مع ملاحظة أن التيارات لا تشكل أحمالا عالية جدا على مرسى تم إنشاؤه ولكنها تكون مهمة خلال عملية إنشاء المرسى. فمثلا عملية صب الركائز أو دقها تكون صعبة جدا بوجود تيار بسرعة أكبر من 1.5 م/ث.
" الرياح
تعتمد أقصى سرعة للرياح تكون مؤثرة على المرسى على اتجاه الريح والموج والتيار وحجم ونوع السفينة وزورق السحب وهل السفينة محملة أم لا، ويلاحظ أن اتجاه الرياح الغالب يكون جنوبيا شرقيا أو شماليا شرقيا.
ويجب قياس سرعة الرياح المتوسطة واتجاهها على ارتفاع 10 متر أعلى مستوى البحر خلال عشر دقائق أو يزيد.
حمل الرياح التصميمي المؤثر على منشأ المرسى وأدوات الرسو يعتمد على سرعات الرياح حسب المقاييس المقترحة والتي تؤثر على السفينة الراسية، ويرجع ذلك إلى الحقيقة بأنه إذا لم تكن الناقلة قادرة على مغادرة المرسى فإن منشأ المرسى نفسه يجب أن يكون قادرا على تحمل كامل حمل الرياح؛ وعندها يكون حمل الرياح التصميمي مؤثرا مع الأمواج والتيار في نفس اتجاه الرياح.
وخلال التصميم يتم افتراض أن معدات الرفع الثقيلة للحمولات العامة والحاويات وأبراج التحميل...الخ يجب أن لا تعمل خلال رياح أقوى من 20م/ث.
" الوضوح ( Visibility )
الضباب والمطر الكثيف والثلج هو ظروف الطقس التي يمكن أن تحدث رؤيا سيئة وبشكل عام يمكن قبول مستوى الرؤيا بين 500-1000 متر لعملية المناورة ومغادرة المرسى داخل الحوض وإذا قلت عن 800 متر فإنه يجب تخفيض سرعة السفينة وإذا انخفضت عن 1000 متر فإنه ينصح لأسباب السلامة والأمان أن ترافق السفن كبيرة الحجم زوارق سحب في الممرات البحرية الرئيسية والحوض الداخلي ومحطات النفط. ويلاحظ أن اجتماع الثلج الكثيف أو المطر مع الرياح الشديدة يعتبر أكثر صعوبة على عمليات الرسو من الضباب والذي يتكون في الطقس الهادئ حيث يكون من السهل التعامل معه.
" سماحية الرسو Viability of Berth ) )
يمكن تقسيم السماحية الكلية للرسو إلى الحالتين التاليتين:
" سماحية الحركة ( Navigational Availability ): والتي تعبر عن النسبة من الزمن التي تحتاجها السفينة لتكون قادرة على الوصول للحوض أو المرسى بسلام من البحر المفتوح أو المحيط.
" سماحية التشغيل ( Operational availability ): والتي تعبر عن النسبة من زمن التشغيل بحيث يمكن لسفينة التحميل والتفريغ في المرسى​


----------



## فارس إبراهيم (14 أبريل 2009)

أرجو منكم لو تكرمتم شرح عن كيفية عمل الموأنى البحرية
الله يحفضك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

*محاضرات فى هندسة الموانى و حماية الشواطىء- د. ثروت سرحان*

السلام عليكم
نظرا لشفغي وحبي لهندسة الموانئ وللايام التي عملت بها في مجال المواني صيانة وتنفيذ فانني اتابع وابحث عن كل المواضيع بهذا الخصوص وذلك وللاسف الشديد لقلة المعلومات اثناء المرحلة الدراسية الجامعية فقليل جدا من الجامعات تدرس الهندسة البحرية هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية قلة الخبرات العملية لدى المهندسين العرب واحتكار هذا العلم والمعرفة على الشركات الاجنبية.
لذلك ساضع بين ايديكم اهم موضوعين استطعت الحصول عليهما من المنتديات.
اضع بين ايدكم كنز من كنوز المعرفة في مجال الهندسة البحرية.
أقدم لكل طلبة الهندسة المدنية محاضرات فى مادة حصريا محاضرات فى هندسة الموانى و حماية الشواطىء
المحاضرات للأستاذ دكتور ثروت سرحان 
أستاذ فى هندسة الموانى و منشآت حماية الشواطىء 
فى كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة
http://rapidshare.com/files/114025481/Inland_and_shore_protection.rar
وللامانة هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدى اخر
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=161353


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

*Example Design *​ 

Using a few simple equations and guides from the Coastal Engineering Manual (US Army Corps of Engineers), Sawaragi (1995), and Tsinker (1997), I have come up with a simplified design for the breakwater in this port. The design makes a large number of assumptions and I will only use it to make a rough approximation of the amount of quarry material that will be needed. In the future, more information regarding the wave environment and the materials available must be gathered to make a proper design. 
*Assumptions*


Design wave height: H = 5 m
Breakwater length: L = 640 m (based on air photo showing direction of waves)
Ave water depth: D = 10 m (from bathymetry map)
Using accropod armor (Core-loc)
Slope = 1V : 1.5H (usual slope for Core-loc accropods)
Density of accropods: ρ_s = 2.4 ton/m^3
Density of quarry rock: ρ_r = 2.75 ton/m^3
Density of sea water: ρ_w = 1.1 ton/m^3
This design is based on a simplified version of the example design shown in Image 16: 




*Image 16:* Example of layering design for breakwater (based on wieght of armor) (US Army Corps of Engineers). 

*Equations*


Weight of armor: (K_D is a function of armor shape - from table (Tsinker, 1997)) *Hudson Formula: W = [ 1 / (K_D*cotα ) ] x [ (H^3*ρ_s ) / (ρ_s /ρ_w - 1)^3 ] *
Layer thickness: (n and k∆ also come from tables based on type of armor (Army Corps of Engineers), w_s is the specific weight of the armor) *r = n*k∆(W / w_s)^(1/3) *
Placing density of armor (units per area) (P is a function of the armor porosity (Army Corps of Engineers)): *N_a / A = n*k∆(1 – P/100)(w_a / W)^(2/3) *
Crest width (different n value for this equation): *B = n*k∆(W / w_s)^(1/3) *
*Findings*




Based on the assumptions and equations above, values were calculated for the armor weight, as well as the weights and equivalent diameters of stone in the other layers. Additionally, equations for layer thickness were used to construct the example design shown in Image 17.

*W* = 9.32 tons
*W/10* = 932 kg: *d* = 700 mm
*W/200* = 46.6 kg: *d* = 257 mm
*W/4000* = 2.33 kg: *d* = 95 mm








*Image 17:* Example design for the port's breakwater based on above equations and assumptions. Based on the design shown in Image 17, a rough estimate can be made of the amount of material needed for each part of the breakwater (based on accropod placing density, area shown in diagram, length of breakwater and density of materials). This is a very rough (probably high) estimate, as it assumes uniform depth, two layers of accropods, and doesn't take into account the porosity of the inner layers:

*Accropods:*= 84,480 = 787,354 tons
*W/10 material* = 44,928 m^3 = 123,641 tons
*W/200 to W/4000 material* = 242,240 m^3 = 666,644 tons


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

*تصميم الحواجز البحرية Breakwater Design*

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم الحسابات لتصميم الحواجز البحرية Breakwater Design والتي تعرف باسك rubble mound وهي شائعة كثير في المواني والشوطئ وتعمل على كسر الامواج وحماية الشواطئ او جسم الميناء المشكل من مواد ردم.


وقد تم استخدام مثل هذا النوع من الكواسر عن انشاء جزيرة النخيل في الامارات.
*Rubble-Mound Breakwater *



There are many things to consider when designing a rubble-mound breakwater, and there has been an enormous amount of variability in designs. Image 12 shows a number of failure mechanisms in a typical breakwater. I have chosen a few of the design considerations to discuss briefly: concrete super-structures, slope shape, layering, and armor. 




*Image 12:* Types of failure common in breakwaters (Tsinker, 1997). 

Concrete Super-Structures​Image 12 shows a concrete super-structure capping the breakwater. The purpose of these concrete structures is to prevent over-topping waves without wasting material by increasing the height of the rubble mound. There have been many cases of these structures failing due to the force of breaking waves. They often break or slide back, causing a failure on the lee side of the wall.​*Slope Shape*





*Image 13:* Natural, wave-created shape of breakwater (US Army Corps of Engineers). ​Examples show that a breakwater without completely stable armor will often be re-shaped into an S-shaped profile. Since this is seen as the more stable shape, designs often involve some recreation of this shape. Many designs include a berm in front of the breakwater to mimic this shape.​*Layering*





*Image 14:* Example of use of layers in rubble-mound breakwater (US Army Corps of Engineers). 
Layering is often used in rubble-mound breakwater design in order to make the structure less permeable to waves, or in other words, to reduce wave transmission. The proper gradation is necessary to prevent grain loss due to piping from wave and current forces. Often, a general rule is used for the gradation of neighboring layers (from sieve analysis):
D15(upper) < 5 x D85(under) ​*Armor*





*Image 15:* Types of concrete armor blocks (Tsinker, 1997). 
Concrete armor blocks are often superior to quarry rock armor. Their interlocking ability is better for preventing failure or armor movement. They also often have increased permeability to better absorb wave energy. Higher interlocking ability, however, is often accompanied by lower strength. Broken armor units become much less effective. Armor units with high interlocking ability and high strength, like the accropod design, are preffered in high wave-energy environments.​*Example Design *

Using a few simple equations and guides from the Coastal Engineering Manual (US Army Corps of Engineers), Sawaragi (1995), and Tsinker (1997), I have come up with a simplified design for the breakwater in this port. The design makes a large number of assumptions and I will only use it to make a rough approximation of the amount of quarry material that will be needed. In the future, more information regarding the wave environment and the materials available must be gathered to make a proper design.​
*Assumptions*


Design wave height: H = 5 m
Breakwater length: L = 640 m (based on air photo showing direction of waves)
Ave water depth: D = 10 m (from bathymetry map)
Using accropod armor (Core-loc)
Slope = 1V : 1.5H (usual slope for Core-loc accropods)
Density of accropods: ρ_s = 2.4 ton/m^3
Density of quarry rock: ρ_r = 2.75 ton/m^3
Density of sea water: ρ_w = 1.1 ton/m^3
This design is based on a simplified version of the example design shown in Image 16: 




*Image 16:* Example of layering design for breakwater (based on wieght of armor) (US Army Corps of Engineers). 

*Equations*


Weight of armor: (K_D is a function of armor shape - from table (Tsinker, 1997)) *Hudson Formula: W = [ 1 / (K_D*cotα ) ] x [ (H^3*ρ_s ) / (ρ_s /ρ_w - 1)^3 ] *
Layer thickness: (n and k∆ also come from tables based on type of armor (Army Corps of Engineers), w_s is the specific weight of the armor) *r = n*k∆(W / w_s)^(1/3) *
Placing density of armor (units per area) (P is a function of the armor porosity (Army Corps of Engineers)): *N_a / A = n*k∆(1 – P/100)(w_a / W)^(2/3) *
Crest width (different n value for this equation): *B = n*k∆(W / w_s)^(1/3) *
*Findings*



Based on the assumptions and equations above, values were calculated for the armor weight, as well as the weights and equivalent diameters of stone in the other layers. Additionally, equations for layer thickness were used to construct the example design shown in Image 17.

*W* = 9.32 tons
*W/10* = 932 kg: *d* = 700 mm
*W/200* = 46.6 kg: *d* = 257 mm
*W/4000* = 2.33 kg: *d* = 95 mm












*Image 17:* Example design for the port's breakwater based on above equations and assumptions. Based on the design shown in Image 17, a rough estimate can be made of the amount of material needed for each part of the breakwater (based on accropod placing density, area shown in diagram, length of breakwater and density of materials). This is a very rough (probably high) estimate, as it assumes uniform depth, two layers of accropods, and doesn't take into account the porosity of the inner layers:

*Accropods:*= 84,480 = 787,354 tons
*W/10 material* = 44,928 m^3 = 123,641 tons
*W/200 to W/4000 material* = 242,240 m^3 = 666,644 tons


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكور مهندس sasaegy وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله لنا في استاذنا الغالي رزق حجاوي


----------



## sasaegy (15 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
اشكر للمهندس الكبير رزق حجاوي تفعيل الموضوع من جديد وارجو السماح لي بإرفاق صور لميناء يخوت ليتخيل الاخوان الشكل العام لتخطيط المواني مع ذكر النقاط التاليه :
- الميناء الكبيرله نفس التخطيط المرفق والفرق الوحيد ان اعماق المياه تكون اكبر بكثير من ميناء اليخوت.
-الممر الملاحي لاي ميناء يتم تحديده بشمندورات علي حدي الممر ويتم تزويدها بإضاءه ليلا لارشاد السفن عند الدخول للميناء.
-يتم تزويد كل ميناء بفنار وخط تطابق ليرشد القبطان اثناء الاقتراب من فتحة البوغاز وهي الفتحه التي يتم دخول الميناء منها.
-يتم تنفيذ حواجز الامواج الرئيسيه متعامد تقريبا علي اتجاه الامواج والرياح.

ولحضراتكم كروكي لميناء يخوت موضح به الحواجز وفتحة البوغاز. والله الموفق


----------



## agwa (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتم ياجماعه ممكن حد يساعدنى ألاقى تعليم لاند بس فيديو ؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سارلم (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ان يتم استكمال الموضوع وذللك لاهميته في الطريقة المثلى والحديثة في cathodic protection للحاجز اللوحي sheet piles واجزاء الرصيف الاخرى وهل طريقة
impressed current افضل من ( galvanic ( sacrificial


----------



## imam55 (16 يونيو 2009)

*الارصفة البحرية*

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع وهناك بعض الاسئلة اود الاجابة عليها 

 كيفية تثبيت الكتل فوق بعضها البعض
الابعاد القياسية للكتل


----------



## eng.amani (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع دسم جدا مشكورين 
بس 
مامعنى فرشة الدبش 
وماهي الحوائط الستائرية 
بالنسبة للاعمال المساحية هل ياترى هي اعمال من نوع اخر للاعمال المائية ام ماذا ؟


----------



## sasaegy (16 يونيو 2009)

imam55 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع وهناك بعض الاسئلة اود الاجابة عليها
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
اشكرك اخي علي اهتمامك بالموضوع وسأجيب علي استفسارك بإذن الله
-كيفية تثبيت الكتل فوق بعضها البعض والابعاد القياسيه للكتل :
-تعتمد طريقة التثبيت علي وزن الكتله نفسها (يتراوح وزن الكتله من 60-80-100 طن) ويعتمد التصميم علي طاقة الونش البحري المتوفر في المشروع .
-يتكون الرصيف من 4 اركان ودعامات طوليه تصل بين الاركان.
-الدعامه هي جزأ من الحائط يتكون من 4-5 مداميك ترص فوق بعضها طبقا لارتفاع الرصيف والدعامه تبدأ بفاصل راسي وتنتهي بفاصل رأسي من الفرشه حتي اخر كتله علويه الموجوده اسفل الهامه.
-مثلا المدماك السفلي يتكون من 6كتل كمثال يتم رصهم بالونش البحري اعلي فرشة الدبش بعد تسويتها مع ترك فاصل بين الكتل 4سم ثم يرص المدماك الذي يعلوه وليكن 5 كتل بحيث الطول الذي تشغله ال6كتل والفواصل =الطول الذي تشغله ال5 كتل والفواصل التي تعلوه وهكذا حتي اخر مدماك.
-يتراوح ارتفاع الكتله من2-2.5 متر والعرض يتم تصميمه ليقاوم(الانزلاق sliding-الانقلابoverturning) والطول حسب قدرة الونش الموجود ليتمكن من رفع اثقل كتله في الرصيف.
-رصيف الكتل يعتمد في اتزانه علي اوزان الكتل ويجب ان يكون متزنا ومأمونا .

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك والله الموفق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يونيو 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> موضوع دسم جدا مشكورين
> بس
> مامعنى فرشة الدبش
> وماهي الحوائط الستائرية
> بالنسبة للاعمال المساحية هل ياترى هي اعمال من نوع اخر للاعمال المائية ام ماذا ؟


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلاماتك والتي تشجع على تقديم المزيد من العطاء في مجال هندسة الموانئ
واعود الى اسئلك
فرشة الدبش= طبقة من الحجارة rock layer تكون اكبر قياس لها 100 او 150 او 200 ملم 
الحوائط الستائرية = الجدران الساندة Retaing Wall or Sheeting Pile حسب الاستخدام والنوع لها.
الاعمال المساحية Servey Works في المنشات البحرية لا تحتلف كثيرا عنها عن الاعمال المساحية العادية اذا كانت على الشاطئ On Shore ولكنها تختلف اذا كانت في البحر Off Shore حيث يتم استخدام نظام GPS الاقمار الصناعية وكذلك تختلف في اعمال مسح ارضية الميناء او البحرSeabed حيث يتم استخدام السونار او التصوير





Knowing the seabed topography is a prerequisite for safe navigation. Acquisition and collation of the bathymetry data form the basis of nautical chart production. Such data also facilitate other purposes such as port planning.






فليم يوضح طريقة التصوير بالطائرة لعمل مخطط مساحيي seabed
http://www.questertangent.com/default.aspx?PageID=1055


----------



## sasaegy (16 يونيو 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> موضوع دسم جدا مشكورين
> بس
> مامعنى فرشة الدبش
> وماهي الحوائط الستائرية
> بالنسبة للاعمال المساحية هل ياترى هي اعمال من نوع اخر للاعمال المائية ام ماذا ؟


اشكرك علي مرورك الكريم .
فرشة الدبش:
-هي اساس من الدبش ترتكز عليه الكتل يتراوح ارتفاعه 1.5 متر وعرضه 5متر يتم القاؤه فوق تربة الاساس الاصليه بعد حفر خندق في التربه الاصليه للوصول الي المنسوب المطلوب للفرشه.
-يتم تسوية السطح العلوي للفرشه بطبقه من السن لضمان ارتكاز الكتل بكامل مساحتها.
-تقوم فرشه الدبش بنقل الاجهادات الناتجة عن( اوزان الرصيف والضغط الجانبي للردم والشد علي مدافع الرباط bollard) الي تربة التأسيس بحيث لاتتجاوز الاجهادات المسموحه للتربه.
الحوائط الستائريه :
-نوع من الارصفه يعتمد في انشاؤه علي قطاعات sheet pile wall والستاره يتراوح عرضها 40 سم وارتفاعها 22 متر ويتم دقها بالمعدات البحريه وقد يكون النوع طبقا لارتفاع الرصيف وتربة الاساس:
-cantilever type حائط من النوع الكابولي.
-anchored bulkhead حائط مزود بمرابط خلفيه.
-Cellular-type walls حوائط من الخلايا اللوحيه.
الاعمال المساحيه:
-يتم رفع موقع المشروع في البدايه مساحيا بإستخدم قارب وجهاز قياس الاعماقecho sounder-gps وفي النهايه نحصل علي لوحه مساحيه موقع عليها موقع كل نقطه (x,y,z) .
-يتم توقيع حدود الرصيف علي اللوحة ويتم استخلاص احداثيات اركان الرصيف وحدوده.
-يتم انشاء نقط ثابته علي البر معلومة الاحداثيات وباستخدام التوتال ستيشن يتم تنزيل كتل الاركان وكتل الرصيف حيث ان كل كتله لها بدايه ونهايه(x1-y1,x2-y2) .

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله في الرد وانا تحت امرك في اي سؤال والله الموفق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2009)

*هدية في تصميم الموانئ*

_السلام عليكم_
_اقدم لكم هدية قام احد الاوخوة في المنتدى بوضعها_


odwan قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على رسوله المصطفى وبعد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الإخوة الأعضاء الكرام ... رفع الله قدركم وحفظكم جميعاً بحفظه
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الف مبروك على التخرج اولا.
من ناحية المشروع تشكر عليه وفيه معلومات قيمة يمكن الاستفادة منها لكل من يرغب في مشروع تخرج في الموانئ.
اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142482.html#post1172200
وهناك هدية اخرى للمهندسة بنت طرابلس في تخطيط الموانئ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81971.html


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2009)

*يارب اغفر لنا جميعا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين**
حمل من الرابط التالى :-

*
​*http://www.4shared.com/file/117631812/1ad0753e/___1-3.html**

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلدات ( 1 – 6 ) [كاملة] للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى [المجلد الأول][ جذء 1 ] 1/1*​


----------



## sasaegy (14 يوليو 2009)

*الحمايه الكاثوديه*



سارلم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ان يتم استكمال الموضوع وذللك لاهميته في الطريقة المثلى والحديثة في cathodic protection للحاجز اللوحي sheet piles واجزاء الرصيف الاخرى وهل طريقة
> impressed current افضل من ( galvanic ( sacrificial


 اخي العزيز مرفق ملف لتوضيح الحمايه الكاثوديه ارجو ان يفيدك والله الموفق ,,,,,


----------



## sasaegy (14 يوليو 2009)

صالح جابر الخلاقي قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ saesagy على المعلومة وعلى الفائدة , يرجى تزويدنا بصورأوضح عن تخشيبة الهامة للانوع المختلفة من الارصفة إن وجدت وإن أمكن للفائدة


اخي العزيز مرفق توضيح لنجارة الهامه


----------



## sasaegy (14 يوليو 2009)

*تأثير مياه البحر علي الخرسانه والاحتياطات الواجب اتباعها*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

تأثير مياه البحر علي الخرسانه:

تتعرض الخرسانه في المنشآت البحريه لمؤثرات مختلفه إلا أن الخرسانه العاديه لا تتأثر بنفس الدرجة التي تتأثر بها الخرسانه المسلحه وأهم العومل المؤثره علي الخرسانه هي:
1- مؤثرات ميكانيكيه : ناتجه عن الصدمات الناشئه عن فعل الامواج والاجسام العائمه وتتسبب هذه العوامل في تآكل السطح الخارجي للخرسانه وزيادة مساميتها وتكسر اركانها.
2- مؤثرات كيميائيه: تنشأمن التفاعلات الكيميائيه بين أملاح البحر ومركبات الاسمنت وخاصه الجير الحي Free lime وكذلك مع مركبات الكالسيوم والالومنيوم والسليكون الناتجة عن تصلد الخرسانه فتتكون مواد تذوب في الماء أو يزيد حجمها عن الحجم الاصلي مما يسبب تفتت السطح الخارجي للخرسانه.
3- مؤثرات طبيعيه: وتنقسم الي :-
أ‌- تكون بلورات املاح في المسام الموجوده بالغطاء الخرساني عند تبخر مياه البحر إذا تعرض للبلل والجفاف المتاعـقبين (المد والجزر) فيزداد حجم البلورات فتضغط علي الغطاء الخرساني مما يسبب تفتت اوحدوث تشققات وبتكرار العمليه لنفس الجزأ يتفتت الغطاء تماما.
ب‌- تولد تيار كهربي نتيجة لوجود حديد التسليح في الخرسانه المسلحةفيصدأ ويزداد حجمه ضاغطا علي الغطاء الخرساني مسببا تشققه أو تفتيته . 
الاحتياطات الواجب مراعاتها عند استعمال الخرسانه في المنشآت البحريه:
يجب ان تتوافر شروط معينه في مكونات الخرسانه وطريقة الصب والمعالجة وقد لوحظ من الاختبارات المعمليه والمشاهدة علي الطبيعه مايلي:
1- يقل تفتت الخرسانه في ماء البحر كلما ازداد تداخل الحبيبات وقلت المساميه وقلت نفاذية الماء.
2- يقل التفتت اذا قلت نسبة الجير الحي في الاسمنت.
3- تتحسن خواص الخرسانه اذا لم تتعرض لماء البحر قبل انتهاء زمن الشك.

الطرق المتبعه لمقاومة تأثير ميــــاه البحـر علي الخرسانه:-
1- الاعتناء بإختيار النسب المختلفه لمكونات الخرسانه ويستحسن الاستعانه بالتجارب المعمليه للوصول لانسب خلطه.
2- أن تكون الخلطه غنيه بالاسمنت مع عدم الاسراف في نسبة الاسمنت وأن يكون التدرج الحبيبي مناسبا والاعتناء بالخلط والصب للحصول علي خرسانه قليلة المسام وغير منفذه .
3- في الخرسانه المسلحة لايقل الغطاء الخرساني عن 4-7 سم وان تزداد نسبة الاسمنت عنها في الخرسانه العاديه.
4- الاقلال من المياه المستعمله في الخلط بإضافة الاضفات التي تزيد من تحسين التشغيليه للخرسانه.
5- استعمال فرم معدنيه وهزازات للحصول علي خرسانه اقل مساميه ونفاذيه.
6- حماية الواجهات الخرسانيه وخاصة الاجزاء المعرضة للمد والجزر بأحجار الجرانيت.
7- استعمال بعض المواد العازله تضاف الي الخرسانه اثناء الخلط تعمل علي منع وصول المياه الي حديد التسليح في الخرسانه المسلحة.

 أرجو ان تعم الفائدة والله الموفق,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng_m_atef (4 أغسطس 2009)

الجباري أو الجبارية هي فريم fream حديد يتم تجهيزة طبقا لأبعاد الستائر وذلك ليكون دليل للتوجية علي أمكان الستائر وان يتم دقها في المكان المحدد لها بواسطة الأجهزة المساحية
ولكن عندي سؤال مهم
هل من الممكن تنفيذ sheet pile ليكون حاجز أمواج؟
كم متوسط عمق التأسيس لل sheet pile هل هو ثلث الطول الحر (فوق الأرض)؟

المهندس/ محمد عاطف


----------



## sasaegy (5 أغسطس 2009)

eng_m_atef قال:


> الجباري أو الجبارية هي فريم fream حديد يتم تجهيزة طبقا لأبعاد الستائر وذلك ليكون دليل للتوجية علي أمكان الستائر وان يتم دقها في المكان المحدد لها بواسطة الأجهزة المساحية
> ولكن عندي سؤال مهم
> هل من الممكن تنفيذ sheet pile ليكون حاجز أمواج؟
> كم متوسط عمق التأسيس لل sheet pile هل هو ثلث الطول الحر (فوق الأرض)؟
> ...


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ,,,
هل من الممكن تنفيذ sheet pile ليكون حاجز أمواج؟
نعم يمكن استخدام sheetpile wallليكون حاجز امواج ولكن في حالة استقرار الموقع المقترح من ناحية هدوء نسبي لحالة البحر حيث ان اعمال الدق تنفذ بالمعدات البحريه العائمه المثبت عليها المندالات الللازمه للدق وهذا النوع من الحواجز تعترضه بعض المشاكل:
- اعماقه محددة بإرتفاع الستاره ولايحبذ في ارتفاعات تزيد عن 18متر.
-اعمال الصيانه له مكلفه جدا لتعرضه للصدأ.
-لايمكن تنفيذه في مناطق معرضه لعواصف او سوء حالة البحر نظرا لتنفيذه بمعدات عائمة يصعب التحكم فيها اثناء الدق.
انواع القطاعات المستخدمة:
- صفين من الستائر يتم ربطهما بشدادات ويتم ملأ الفراغ بينهما بالرمال او الدبش(tow s.p wall with ties ) .
- قطاع من الخلايا cellular -type wall.
وفيه يتم دق الخلايا وملئها بالرمال وهذا القطاع لايتزن الا بعد ملأ الفراغ.

كم متوسط عمق التأسيس لل sheet pile هل هو ثلث الطول الحر (فوق الأرض)؟
يختلف عمق التأسيس للحائط طبقا لنوعه وطبيعة تربه القاع (متماسكه-غير متماسكه) والقوي المؤثره علي الحائط :
- حائط من النوع الكابولي cantilever type:
يستخدم في حالة اعمال مؤقته او ارصفه نهريه لاتحتاج لغاطس (2-3 متر) ويكون طول الجزأ المدقوق (1.5 -2) الارتفاع الحر
-حائط ذو مرابط خلفيه :حيث يتم ربط الحائط بشداد ويتم تثبيته من الجهه الاخري بمربط خلفي وينقسم هذا النوع الي:
1-free end support تناسب تربه القاع الطينيه الضعيفه او المتوسطه او الرمليه المنخفضة الكثافه.
2-fixed end support تناسب تربه القاع المتمساكه التي لها القدره علي تثبيت الجزأ المدقوق.

وفي جميع الاحوال يجب عمل تصميم للقطاع المقترح( لحساب القطاع وطول الجزأ المدفون).

ارجو من الله ان اكون قد وفقني لما يحبه ويرضي ,,,,


----------



## sasaegy (2 ديسمبر 2009)

r23 قال:


> أخواني لكم مني كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع
> 
> بجد موضوع مهم لكن لو تكرمتم وضع مصدر هذه المعلومات سواء موقع الكتروني او كتاب
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز كل عام وانتم بخير مرفق ملف يتحدث عن shore protectionوسأحاول ان ابحث عن بعض المراجع باللغة العربيه في هذا المجال والله الموفق


----------



## sasaegy (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*حماية الشواطيء*

مرفق مقدمة عن حماية الشواطيء علي عدة اجزاء سيتم رفعها انشاء الله والله الموفق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يوليو 2011)

*Buttress Retaining Wall*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما بدأه المهندس عصام في مجال الموانئ ،اقدم لكم في هذه المشاركة طريقة تنفيذ احد الموانئ بناء على طلب احد الطلاب الاعضاء في المنتدى.
وحتى تكون الاستفادة اكبر ولسهولة الرجوع اقدم هذه المشاركة في موضوع المهندس عصام.[FONT=Arial,Bold]
[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Quay Wall Design and Construction[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Bold]
[/FONT][/FONT]باستخدام جدران Buttress Retaining Wall=Counterforts
وهذه التوسعة ستكون لميناء حاويات Grago Quay​ 

طريقة تنفيذ توسعة الميناء Container Terminal Expansion





يتم في البداية تحديد موقع الميناء Site Location​





- يتم توقيع مساحيا خندق الرصيف بعمل شمندورات بحريه لتحديد المنطقه وماتحتاجه من تكريك وتسويه.






تحديد مناطق التكريك dredgingاو التجريف







تحديد موقع الجدار على المقاطع الجيولجية



Section showing Counterfort and Reclamation
​​​​




مراحل التنفيذ Construction Sequence​
عمل مساحي لارضية البحر Sea Bed Level​






عمل خندق الاساس للجدار حسب المناسيب المطلوبة يكون ذلك بواسطة التكريك Dregging حتى الوصول للمنسوب المطلوبة وعمل الميول للحفريات حسب طبيعة التربة







ردم الخندق بمواد خاصة اسفل الاساس( رمل ) باستخدام المعدات البحريه (لنش- صال- كباش)







اجراء عملية الدك Compaction بواسطة الرج Vibration يتم تسوية السطح النهائي للفرشة بطبقة من السن عن طريق الغطاسين طبقا للمنسوب الصحيح.







وضع القطع المسبقة للصنع للجدار في موقعها ويتم التوجيه عن طريق الاجهزة المساحيه



( توتال ستيشن- لاسلكي الخ ) او بواسطة GPS مع تواجد الغطاسين المهرة لانزال الكتله في الموقع المحدد.من الممكن انزال ركني الرصيف اولا حتي المدماك الاخير وذلك لتحديد مسار الرصيف ثم استكمال 

























الردم خلف الجدار








الدك compaction للردم vibrocompacted












بعد الانتهاء من تركيب الجدران يتم التحميل لاحداث اجهادات علي الجدار اكبر من الاجهادات التي سيتعرض لها الرصيف مستقبلا ويتم ترك الحمل لمده اسبوعين ويتم رصد الهبوط يوميا حتي الثبات وبعدها يتم رفع الاحمال .



(حتى يحصل الهبوط قبل تركيب المعدات وتشغيل الرصيف )​








التحميل لمنطقة الردم خلف الجدار لاحداث اجهادات علي الفرشه اكبر من الاجهادات التي سيتعرض لها الرصيف مستقبلا ويتم ترك الحمل لمده اسبوعين ويتم رصد الهبوط يوميا حتي الثبات وبعدها يتم رفع الاحمال .(لنفس السبب السابق)







تركيب اساس السكة الخلفية الونشات







تركيب اساس السكة الامامية للونشات







عمل ارضية الرصيف pavement Slab والتي ستم عليها مرور سيارات الشحن والتخزين







شكل الرصيف بعد تركيب الجدران والردم







التجهيزات اللازمة لمصنع قطع الجدران مسبقة الصنع





منظر عام لمراحل الانتاج لقطع البريكاست precast Buttress Retaing walls​


واليكم مراحل الانتاج









منظر عام لموقع التصنيع ويلاحظ ان مراحل الانتاج على شكل دائري




عملية الصب باستخدام المضخات




بلاطات العمل working platform 




شكل الجدار بشكلة النهائي Buttress Retaining Wall




​







موقع تخزين الجدران​






تحميل الجدران على الشاحنات​


والى اللقاء في مشاركة قادمة
باذن الله تعالى​
​


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (3 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يزيدك علم يا مهندس رزق انته المفروض تبقى دكتور جامعى


----------



## محمودشمس (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندس النحيف (3 يوليو 2011)

جزا الله الجميع كل خير على هذه المعلومات المهمه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يوليو 2011)

عبدالله حسنى امام قال:


> ربنا يزيدك علم يا مهندس رزق انته المفروض تبقى دكتور جامعى


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على حسن المشاركة ، اما بخصوص التواصل بين المهندسين الخريجين والجامعات فللاسف الشديد غير موجودة في بلادنا العربية حيث تنقطع العلاقة بين الطالب والجامعة مع اخر يوم جامعي.
لذا نجد التأخر في جامعاتنا وخصوصا من الناحية التطبيقية للعلوم الهندسية .
كنت اتمنى ان يوجد مساق جامعي يكون يه استقدام مهندسين ذوي خبرة لاعطاء الطلاب امثلة عملية للعلوم الهندسية التي درسها الطالب والتطبيقات لها على ارض الواقع.
وهذا ما احاول التركيز عليه في هذا المنتدى من خلال المشاركات ووضع امثلة لمشاريع تم تنفيذها وتحتاج الى خبرات خاصة وعالية وغير مألوفة لدى الجميع او دراسة مشاكل تنفيذية وطرق حلها من ناحية هندسية .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يوليو 2011)

*كواسر الامواجBreakwater*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمواضيع المتعلقة بالتنفيذ بخصوص الموانئ ان شاءالله ستكون المشاركة القادمة عن كواسر الامواج Breakwater


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2011)

*كواسر الامواج Breakwaters*

السلام عليكم
في سلسلة التعريف بطريقة تنفيذ المنشأت البحرية ، ستكون مشاركة اليوم عم كواسر الامواج Breawaters الخرسانية والتي تستعمل في حماية الموانئ والشواطئ من اثر الامواج البحرية .
هناك عددة اشكال لكواسر الامواج الخرسانية ولعل من اشهرها 
النماذج التالية
Comparison of armor units for equal total volumes of concrete





ومن خلال الجول السابق نلاحظ ان المقطع الاكثر اقتصادية هو المقطع الاول Core -loc
وهذا هو الموقطع بالتحديد الذي سأتحدث عنه لانه الاكثر اقتصادية وفعالية وهو الاكثر انتشارا في الوقت الحاضر ولكن لا يسمح باستخدام هذا المقطع في المشاريع الا بعد الحصول على موافقة الشركة صاحبة الامتياز حيث يمكن الشراء منها مباشرة لهذه القطع او دفع مبلغ معين مقابل كل قطعة تصنع .
وكما هوا وضح من خلال الجدول السابق فانه الاكثر اقتصادية واقل كلفة 





وتعتمد فلسفة التصميم 



The design philosophy of the Core-loc is based on the use of a single layer of units. Slender interlocking units with high voids ratio such as dolosse can be lighter than the equivalent stable concrete cubes. Such slender units need to be placed in a double layer to allow for movement and breakage. Cubes on the other hand are robust but need to be more massive because of their lower stability characteristics. The Core-loc is intended to benefit from both good interlocking characteristics and the intrinsic strength of a more bulky unit. A "single layer" armor system is sometimes incorrectly interpreted as less reliable than "double layer" systems. To compare the reliability with which units can be applied, the same volume of concrete should be considered. If a "double layer" approach is to use the same volume of concrete as that of a single layer, it implies that its unit size needs to be decreased to achieve the required coverage, increasing the number of units to be placed. A reduced unit size implies a reduced design wave height that the structure could withstand.​

وبمقارنة الاشكال السابقة للكواسر نجد ان المقطع core loc الافضل بالنسبة للفعالية في كسر الامواج مقارنة لوزنها


 
يتم التصميم من خلال تحديد الارتفاع (سماكة الطبقة )C


 
ومن خلال قيمة C نجد بقية الاطول core-loc حسب النسب التالية


 
عملية التصنيع
يتم تجهيز ساحة للتصنيع حيث يتم تسوية الارض ومن صب صب ارضية افقة ووضع القالب وتكون معنية ويتم الصب من خلال المضخات او من السيارة مباشرة وبعد الفك يتم كتابة رقم القطعة وتاريخ التصنيع ومن ثم تنقل للتخزين.


 


 









وان شاءالله غدا اكمل
طريقة التركيب في الموقع
طريقة التصميم​


----------



## اخوكم بدر (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى ممكن طلب انا اريد لوحات اتوكاد عن رصيف ميناء لان انا مشروع اساسات وعندى ثلاث وحدات الوحده الثانيه هى تصميم رصيف ميناء بحائط ساند كونتر فورت ويوجد سلاب بمنتصف الحائط انا فقط اريد لوحات تنفيذيه لانى مش عارف هرسم ايه بالظبط عاوز اعرف تفاصيل اخرى وكمان ياريت حد يقترح عليا نقطه بحثيه اعملها بالله عليكم وكمان ياريت حد يعرفنى اصمم مبنى مقاوم لقوى الانفجار ازاى هى قوى الانفجار معطى لدينا لكن طريقه الحل والساب بتاعها ازاى بجد مفيش وقت ومزنوق جدا هل من مساعده باى شئ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يوليو 2011)

*الكواسر البحرية Breakwaters -2*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لموضوع الكواسير البحرية breakwaters
قبل البدء بالمشاركة الثانية اعيد استعراض انواع الكواسر البحرية الخرسانية 





Core- loc





Accropode





Dolos





Tetrapde
وقد بيان ان core-loc هو الافضل من الناحية الاقتصادية والفاعلية.​ 
التصميم
هناك برامج خاصة تقوم بالتصميم موجودة online




​ 




​ 
online design
http://maquette.admin-info.com/cli/en/calculation.php
http://www.core-loc.com/core-locdesign.htm
للتعرف اكثر على طريقة التصميم
http://www.concretelayer.com/images/files/A4_coreloc_ang1108.pdf
http://www.concretelayer.com/images/files/Table_CORE-LOC_EN_red.pdf
http://www.concretelayer.com/images/files/Tables_Complementary_Information_rev0.pdf




​ 








نموذج لمقطع Breakwaters والطبقات السفلية​ 
طريقة التركيب​ 

بعد الانتهاء من تركيب rock armer بالميول المطلوبة نبدأ بالتركيب لقطع core loc حيث يتم التركيب باحدى الطريقتين

استخدام GPS حيث تكون هناك مخطط موضع علية الاحداثيات لكل قطع .​
استخدام طريقة الاحداثيات (الطريقة اليدوية )​




​










​ 





مسقط لمواقع core -loc




الاجهزة المساحية المستخدمة في التركيب.​ 
طريقة التصنيع والتركيب بالصور












​ 
فلم فيديو يوضح طريقة التركيب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMYgOvxJzig&feature=related​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSqguY6FJgw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jqy3-whk1E​


----------



## kotoz99 (7 يوليو 2011)

حقيقى انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى ولا ادعيلكم ازاى خصوصا بشمهندس رزق وبشمهندس sasaegy
انا هفوض امرى لله وادعيلكم بظهر الغيب 
ربنا يبارك فيكم وفى علمكم 
انا قعدت اقرى لقيت كم المعلومات كتيييييييير الحمد لله قعدت برضة مدة اجمعهم فى ملف عشان اقراة بتانى 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2011)

kotoz99 قال:


> حقيقى انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى ولا ادعيلكم ازاى خصوصا بشمهندس رزق وبشمهندس sasaegy
> انا هفوض امرى لله وادعيلكم بظهر الغيب
> ربنا يبارك فيكم وفى علمكم
> انا قعدت اقرى لقيت كم المعلومات كتيييييييير الحمد لله قعدت برضة مدة اجمعهم فى ملف عشان اقراة بتانى
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 السلام عليكم
اشكركم على كلماتكم الطييبة.
واتمنى عليك بما نك جمعت ما كتب في موضوع الموانئ ان تنشرة في هذا الموضوع هنا ليتم الاستفادة منه وليسهل الرجوع اليها.


----------



## sasaegy (7 يوليو 2011)

*رد مساعده*



اخوكم بدر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى ممكن طلب انا اريد لوحات اتوكاد عن رصيف ميناء لان انا مشروع اساسات وعندى ثلاث وحدات الوحده الثانيه هى تصميم رصيف ميناء بحائط ساند كونتر فورت ويوجد سلاب بمنتصف الحائط انا فقط اريد لوحات تنفيذيه لانى مش عارف هرسم ايه بالظبط عاوز اعرف تفاصيل اخرى وكمان ياريت حد يقترح عليا نقطه بحثيه اعملها بالله عليكم وكمان ياريت حد يعرفنى اصمم مبنى مقاوم لقوى الانفجار ازاى هى قوى الانفجار معطى لدينا لكن طريقه الحل والساب بتاعها ازاى بجد مفيش وقت ومزنوق جدا هل من مساعده باى شئ؟



مرسل لحضرتك لوحات لرصيف يعمل حاجز من الخلف وتراكي من الداخل ارجو ان يفيدك والله الموفق


----------



## sasaegy (7 يوليو 2011)

اشكر لمهندسنا الغالي رزق مشاركاته القيمه في هذا المجال وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## اخوكم بدر (7 يوليو 2011)

sasaegy قال:


> مرسل لحضرتك لوحات لرصيف يعمل حاجز من الخلف وتراكي من الداخل ارجو ان يفيدك والله الموفق




اخى هى ليه مش لوحات اوتو كاد؟؟؟ دى بتقتح صور كده pdf وصغيره ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amr awad (9 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على الملومات القيمة


----------



## سكنونو (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرآ على الموضوع


----------



## امبيليكا (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## nevem (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع فادني جدا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

nevem قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع فادني جدا


 السلام عليكم
اشركم على مدحكم للموضوع والحمدلله الذي افاد فيه غيرنا.
نتمنى عليك ان تذكر ما هي الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع وان تشارك فيه بالمشروع او البحث الذي قمت به لنستفيد اكثر وتثري الموضوع.
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## fredoo800 (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الراجية القبول (27 فبراير 2012)

أرجو المساعدة تصميم quay wall


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2012)

الراجية القبول قال:


> أرجو المساعدة تصميم quay wall


السلام عليكم

السؤال يحتاج الى المزيد من المعطيات 

منسوب sea bed
منسوب الرصيف.
انواع وحجم ووزن وعمق السفن المستخدمة للرصيف.
اقصى ارتفاع للموج.
طول الرصيف.
وللتعرف اكثر على هذه المتطلبات هناك مشاركة في هذا الموضوع صفحة 4 رقم 37 
تتحدث عن انشاء quay wall


----------



## الراجية القبول (27 فبراير 2012)

البيانات المعطاة الكثافة=2.1وcohesionsoil=1والزاويةالاحتكاك 20درجةوتحت الارض 7م وفوق الارض 2م في مياه جوفيةوالمطلوب design of quay wall


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2012)

الراجية القبول قال:


> البيانات المعطاة الكثافة=2.1وcohesionsoil=1والزاويةالاحتكاك 20درجةوتحت الارض 7م وفوق الارض 2م في مياه جوفيةوالمطلوب design of quay wall


 السلام عليكم
حسب المعطيات لديك فانه المطلوب تصميم جدار استنادي بارتفاع 9 م (الردم خلفة بارتفاع 7 م) ومنسوب المياه الجوفية (لم يحدد منسوبها)؟.
وقدرة تحمل التربة bearing capacity للتربة لم يتم تحديدها ؟؟.
يمكنك من خلال برنامج بروكون تصميم ذلك بسهولة .
او من خلال التصميم اليدوي من خلال اي مرجع بالاساسات.
ومن خلال ما ذكرت فالمطلوب ليس تصميم جدار لرصيف ميناء quay wall (والذي يطلق بالعادة على الجدار الحاجز للميناء ).


----------



## الراجية القبول (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وذادك الله من فضله


----------



## المهندسة سندرلا (25 مايو 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك وشكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## enalaa (13 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع و الهام جدا .... و لدي عدد من التساؤلات : 
1- ما هي البرامج الحاسوبية المستخدمة في التصميمات السابقة .... و اضافة روابط لها ان امكن ...
2- هل هناك مراجع او كتب باللغة الانجليزية او العربية عن هذه المواضيع ... و ايضا اضافة روابط لها ان امكن ..... 
جزيل الشكر و الامتنان .............


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يوليو 2012)

enalaa قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع و الهام جدا .... و لدي عدد من التساؤلات :
> 1- ما هي البرامج الحاسوبية المستخدمة في التصميمات السابقة .... و اضافة روابط لها ان امكن ...
> 2- هل هناك مراجع او كتب باللغة الانجليزية او العربية عن هذه المواضيع ... و ايضا اضافة روابط لها ان امكن .....
> جزيل الشكر و الامتنان .............


السلام عليكم
لا اعلم عن اي موضوع تتحدث لان هناك اكثر من مشاركة في هذا الموضوع وكلها تتحدث عن الموانئ من حيث التصميم والتنفيذ ومحاضرات.
بخصوص البراكج الهندسي فهي متخصصة وغير موجودة بالمجان.
هناك اكثر من كتاب في الملتقى تم وضعه بخصوص الموانئ، وتصميم الموانئ هي من التصميمات الهندسية المتخصصة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يرجى اعادة تنزيل المحاضرات للأستاذ دكتور ثروت سرحان 
أستاذ فى هندسة الموانى و منشآت حماية الشواطىء 
فى كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة
بروابط شغالة حيث ان الراوابط الحالية في الملتقى لا تعمل
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## amm70 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع وهام جدا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد ولدي سؤال هل يتم اتخاذ نفس اجراءات حماية شواطئ السواحل في حماية الشواطئ للانهر الكبيرة او الصغيرة الرجاء اعطاء معلومات عن الامر


----------



## ibraheem nawaf (25 مايو 2013)

موضوع شيق جدا
يرجي الافاده من الاخوه أصحاب الخبرة عن أحد أسماء أو عناوين المتخصصين بتصميم الأرصفة البحرية و الموانيء بالمملكة


----------



## khaledadel (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك

وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## Abd El Rahman Ez (29 مايو 2013)

مشكور ياهندسه


----------



## محمد فرج مساعد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا ولكن لى استفسار بسيط بعد اذنك ماهو سعر تكلفة المتر للستائر اللوحية تقريبا


----------



## hossam al (25 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## mahmoudsamir641 (1 يونيو 2015)

وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## mahmoudsamir641 (1 يونيو 2015)

شكراً


----------

